# I can't Write



## lwhitehead (Mar 23, 2016)

The people on the David Weber Forum have stated I can't Write I'm a Typist. 


My dreams are dead nothing new but it's not fair I want to Write, but my Spelling and Syntax is bad.


I'm 40 years old and I've got Aspegers,


LW


----------



## Sam (Mar 23, 2016)

There was a member of this forum, now sadly passed away, who had Aspergers. 

He was one of the best writers I have ever known. 

Spelling and syntax are fixable and can be learned. And anyone who tells you that you cannot write, use their words to light a fire under your ass and prove them wrong.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 23, 2016)

People who say you cannot write are people who should not be allowed to write, because clearly their opinions are idiotic.


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2016)

lwhitehead said:


> The people on the David Weber Forum have stated I can't Write I'm a Typist.



I would agree 100% with the two posters above.:encouragement: 

Did the forum take a poll on this or was it just an individual opinion?:scratch:


----------



## Jack of all trades (Mar 23, 2016)

Tell a story first. In other words, just write the story or book without worrying about grammar, punctuation and spelling. Then work with someone to correct the grammar, punctuation and spelling. I know someone with dyslexia who stumbles over spelling, but writes well. I have been encouraging him to get a book completed. It's doable.

Remember, without the imaginative tale, nothing else matters because it's just well dressed manure.


----------



## lwhitehead (Mar 23, 2016)

It' was on David Weber official web page forum, I want to create a novel series and setting inspired by his Honor series but American Civil War frought in out space and in the Future.


LW


----------



## Jigawatt (Mar 23, 2016)

Someone once set me straight, so I will attempt to do the same for you. A writer isn't someone carrying a membership card, or displaying a badge, or wearing a special hat. A writer is someone that has something to say and takes the time to put it in print. Your post defines you as a writer. It's important to understand that you are unique, and you can put in words unlike any other person - your writer's voice. Try not to be anyone other than yourself. You have something to say. Say it, and keep working with it until it projects in words the thing you imagine in your mind. It doesn't matter whether you write a single page or a hundred. It doesn't matter if you have a single fan or a hundred. You are a writer. Write.


----------



## InstituteMan (Mar 23, 2016)

Writers write. Haters hate. 

Those in the first group have to endure those in the second.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 23, 2016)

Edward St. Aubyn (a very good writer) is dyslexic and is a slow reader.

I am also a relatively slow reader and writer. But because writing is not an IQ test, you are not punished for slowing down to your own pace; you are in fact rewarded for your ability to concentrate, contemplating a sentence from as many angles as you can, and anybody can improve in the craft. In fact, the creative aspect and the carpentry of structuring sentences (micro) and a narrative (macro) can both be improved.

Just be realistic about your own limitations and work around them. Your starting place is learning how to write coherently at the level of the sentence while challenging yourself to write a straight forward narrative that you can maintain from point A to point B with the objective of taking a reader with you. Until you can do that, you can't aim for the higher things. We all start with a diet of milk before we can move on to a diet of meat.

Yes, some are endowed with an extraordinary brain or extraordinary creativity, but practice really is nine tenths of the law for all of us.


----------



## dale (Mar 23, 2016)

love and revenge are the ultimate motives for greatness. anyone who tells me "you can't"? that just puts an evil grin
on my face. why? because then i'll be thinking..."watch me."


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 23, 2016)

I agree with everyone 300%. 

"You are not a writer if you can't spell well."
"You are not a writer if you've never published a book."
"You are not a writer if you have bad grammar."
"You are not a writer if you can't write in a specific language."
"You are not a writer if you can't write original 'ideas'"
"You are not a writer if you can't write every day."

I mean, come on. 



> The people on the David Weber Forum have stated I can't Write I'm a Typist.
> 
> 
> My dreams are dead nothing new but it's not fair I want to Write, but my Spelling and Syntax is bad.
> ...


 
Please don't listen to them. If you have dreams, emotions, sentiments, and ideas, please write about them. 
Don't let what others think. 

YOU ARE NOT THE OPINION OF OTHERS. 

I look forward to read your work. 
Have a nice day!

P.S. Did you know that people claim that life starts at 40? Expect great things, dear!


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 23, 2016)

I've been told: 'People don't sound like that anymore, you should be dead.  That's not writing.'  By a member of my own critique group, no less. (Not here, this is a local group that meets on campus near my house.)...At that moment Monty Python had never been more opportune.  'I'm not dead yet.  Think I'm feelin' better.  Think I'm gonna go for a walk.'  

If you write, you're a writer, by the very definition of the word and the action.  Even a Vulcan couldn't argue with fundamental reasoning.  But as with any interest or discipline, it takes practice.  You have an promising concept, which is more than a lot of people have.  Grammar and mechanics come with time, practice, not over night, and by continuing to write you give yourself the opportunity to learn, furthering your skills.  

Also a typist, by definition, is a person who uses a keyboard or typewriter, how does that disqualify _anyone_ from being a writer?  It merely describes the medium through which words are conveyed.  There is no logic in _that_ argument.

Wield the tools you have available and consider how you process information.  What works?  What doesn't?  Experiment until you find something that feels comfortable.  I have severe ADHD and am on the spectrum, too, but those are merely labels, not who I am.  They do not determine what I can and cannot do.  Because of my ADHD, I have one very good talent.  I can hyperfocus if it is a project I seek out.  Be cognisant of your weaknesses, but also don't undermine your strength.  And the greatest strength, the best advice anyone can ever tell you is to try.

(I'm a schemed verse mangler who doesn't understand metaphors, and when dabbling in poetry, apparently metaphors matter...so, yeah...I know where you're coming from.)

- D. the T. of P.B.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 23, 2016)

Darkkin said:


> I've been told: 'People don't sound like that anymore, you should be dead.  That's not writing.'  By a member of my own critique group, no less. (Not here, this is a local group that meets on campus near my house.)...At that moment Monty Python had never been more opportune.  'I'm not dead yet.  Think I'm feelin' better.  Think I'm gonna go for a walk.'
> 
> If you write, you're a writer, by the very definition of the word and the action.  Even a Vulcan couldn't argue with fundamental reasoning.  But as with any interest or discipline, it takes practice.  You have an promising concept, which is more than a lot of people have.  Grammar and mechanics come with time, practice, not over night, and by continuing to write you give yourself the opportunity to learn, furthering your skills.
> 
> ...



How different we all are; my brain is hardly functioning if a metaphor isn't bubbling up from the murky depths of pond's bottom, Darkkin. The idiosyncrasies and nuances in how an individual sees the world and expresses him/herself should be met with open mindedness and intrigue.

 If one spends a lot of time daydreaming and playing with one's imagination, then I can only speak from my own experience and suggest one has an artistic disposition, which is the only justification one should need to write.


----------



## ppsage (Mar 24, 2016)

Try to avoid random capitalization.


----------



## Gavrushka (Mar 24, 2016)

lwhitehead said:


> The people on the David Weber Forum have stated I can't Write I'm a Typist.
> 
> 
> My dreams are dead nothing new but it's not fair I want to Write, but my Spelling and Syntax is bad.
> ...



Six years ago, I took up writing. I thought I was a literary god within the month. A year later, someone told me my words were little more than a series of boils that needed lancing. -It took me another two years to reach the 'just a typist' phase, so you've got the jump on me! Thing is, until I accepted I was less than I'd imagined, how could I have ever plotted a path to better prose? 

Aspergers is not a barrier to creative writing; the worst case scenario is its just another hurdle that you need to clear. With patience and tenacity, I don't doubt you will.

I think it would be a great boost to every writer on the planet if J K Rowling, Stephen King and every other author of note were to show us their earliest prose. - I don't doubt that, geniuses aside, their words would not be dissimilar to those we too struggle to create.

I am sure that if you practice your craft each day, listening to any constructive criticism, you'll become something far more than you are now.

And, when you look back at your earliest words, you'll smile at just how far you've journeyed.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Mar 24, 2016)

Who made David Weber God?


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 24, 2016)

Bloggsworth said:


> Who made David Weber God?




(Raises hand...).   I had to google him...David Foster Wallace I recognised, Weber, took me a minute.


----------



## The Green Shield (Mar 24, 2016)

lwhitehead said:


> The people on the David Weber Forum have stated I can't Write I'm a Typist.
> 
> 
> My dreams are dead nothing new but it's not fair I want to Write, but my Spelling and Syntax is bad.
> ...


So you're gonna let some random collection of people on some random -- and quite forgettable -- forum stop you from writing? So your spelling and syntax is bad, that can be fixed. While I don't know much about Asperger's, if at all, I can say, "cut yourself some slack on that." Writers come in different shapes and forms, and some have to deal with physical or mental issues that others don't. Cut yourself some slack on that.

Also, this meme. Inscribe this into your brain:


----------



## lwhitehead (Mar 24, 2016)

Well it's my use of forums and the typing style of writing that uspets them, and me can't figure out these buttons on a posting forum.

using a Writing program I'm all right but it adding to a forum I got problems,

LW


----------



## Sam (Mar 24, 2016)

Reichelina said:


> I agree with everyone 300%.
> 
> "You are not a writer if you can't spell well."
> "You are not a writer if you've never published a book."
> ...



You are not a writer if you don't write. It's in the title: *write*r. 

In other words, don't let anyone tell you that you cannot write. 

And if one instance of someone telling you that you will never be a writer makes you quit, you didn't want to be a writer after all. If you're passionate enough about wanting to write, nothing anyone says could ever dissuade you from doing it. The only person who can make you feel bad about yourself is _you. _

If you want to write, write. Don't let a bunch of morons on some site that means nothing dictate to you what you can and cannot be or do.


----------



## lwhitehead (Mar 24, 2016)

But I'm 40 years old I don't have time left to practice my craft, and what writing program should I use on my PC?,

LW


----------



## The Green Shield (Mar 24, 2016)

lwhitehead said:


> But I'm 40 years old I don't have time left to practice my craft, and what writing program should I use on my PC?,
> 
> LW


You've _plenty_ of time. True you may need to adjust a little due to your day schedule, but you've plenty of time. What writing program should you use? Does your PC not have Microsoft Word? You can use that one.


----------



## LeeC (Mar 24, 2016)

lwhitehead said:


> But I'm 40 years old I don't have time left to practice my craft, and what writing program should I use on my PC?,
> 
> LW



Lucky you  I didn't get into fiction writing and start working hard at it until I was into my 70s. What it boiled down to for me is the desire to write well enough for others to be interested ;-)

As far as software, a simple text editor is a good place to start. Maybe there's software that helps one stay organized better when one gets to the point of maybe needing it, but focus on the writing not any magic pill 

May the pen be with you.


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 24, 2016)

Believe me, there is plenty of time to practice.  An easy way to start is with basic posts like you're already doing.  There is a spell checker on here, and when using the go advanced button in the lower right hand corner, you can cut and paste directly from programs like Word.  As to writing software, Word is what I've used since grade school, so it's what I like.  If you aren't sure about what program to use, check with tech purveyors in your area.  Consider what you're looking for in a word processing program and ask.

- D. the T.


----------



## J Anfinson (Mar 24, 2016)

dale said:


> love and revenge are the ultimate motives for greatness. anyone who tells me "you can't"? that just puts an evil grin
> on my face. why? because then i'll be thinking..."watch me."



^Story of my life right here. Use other people's doubt to fuel your own desires. You gotta tell yourself, "Bullshit! We'll just see about that," and prove them wrong. And you're never too old to pull your boots on and make it happen.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Mar 24, 2016)

lwhitehead, I used to have a friend who also has this condition and a lot of people cause her problems. Writing became her refuge, she uses it to escape the chaos. She'll find an hour or two- here and there- maybe not every day, but she does make the effort. Just like her, your work will improve the more you work at it. What you need to do is to stop listening to the chaos. Get away from places that bring more negative than positive to your life.

If spelling is a problem for you- look into programs like Dragon Speak, you talk and the program types. It's pretty neat.


----------



## lwhitehead (Mar 24, 2016)

For one I could never find Spellchecker on forums, I want to be a Heavy Weight Writer, one who will long known after I pass away and works are still being used.


Um Dragonvoice sounds hard to use specially by me PC and I don't get along:deadhorse:


The above pic is how I feel right now about Writing my American Civil War in Space, which is inspired by Honor series by David Weber, but this is series main character is based on Robert E Lee.


The Honor series and spin offs are the Bar to beat,


LW


----------



## Sleepwriter (Mar 24, 2016)

Regardless of what anyone says, NO ONE, NO ONE can stop you from writing what you want to write. You should print off their messages and put them next to where ever you do your writing.  Every time you think about stopping, just read over those messages and use their negativity as fuel to push through.     

Then when you hit it big, start your own forum,  invite those folks to join and once they do, ban them.   Or give them credit for fueling your fire to be the best writer you can be.  Your choice, but I like the ban them one.


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 25, 2016)

Sleepwriter said:


> Regardless of what anyone says, NO ONE, NO ONE can stop you from writing what you want to write.



Exactly!
I remember when I first started to write, I began writing sentences only (of course the first one was my name). 

I will be like. 

"Dear Diary, 
Today that boy who always wanted me as partner on the nursery rhyme singing offered me his food. Does that mean I have a boyfriend now?"

or

"Celina loves (insert a boy's name here)" ------> for about 500 times. hahaha. 

or

daydream about someone and then putting it on paper. 

Today, I write about death. How fun. 

YOU WRITE. Don't let anyone stop you. 
Those people who spend their time judging others have a boring life. Tsk tsk.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Mar 25, 2016)

The point is to not stop writing. As for writing on forums, sometimes, especially if it's a lengthy post- I first write what I want to say in MS Word- then I copy and paste it to the forum. Maybe this would work for you too.


----------



## lwhitehead (Mar 25, 2016)

I could never figure that out on forums I'm not knowing how to do so, also I want to write but this one of few forums who are full of Meanies.


LW


----------



## SilverMoon (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi, IWhitehead. I am a very visual thinker. I have a catalogue of images stored in my mind. So why do I need a Visual Prompt to help me write? It helps me focus my attention- away from the linkage of my own visuals. 

 I enjoy Experimental Photography so I'll often go to a photograph that contains allot of detail. These details are at once stimulating and relaxing for me to look at.  But the photographs must be in black and white because too much color is over stimulating for me. I have enough of it in my mind already.

 Now, anyone who says they want to write has a book in them. They have something to say. They very day they put a period to a piece of paper they ARE A WRITER in the making. They have begun the Writer's Journey. 

This person who told you that you can't write is on his own his own path to feel better about himself by deeming others unfit simply because he feels unfit.

 Rest assured, you are not the only one he's told they can't write. Bullies never just target just one person. That is not enough for them.  Sadly, he's wasting valuable time picking on other people instead of picking up the pen to hone the craft of "his" own writing.

 So, foremost he's a bully before a writer. You are a writer on the journey as we all are. So you go and Rock the World! We are all in this together...   Laurie 

PS  I have come back to Writing Forum after four years away and so far this is the best thread I've read yet. So, thank you!


----------



## Sleepwriter (Mar 25, 2016)

lwhitehead said:


> I could never figure that out on forums I'm not knowing how to do so, also I want to write but this one of few forums who are full of Meanies.
> 
> 
> LW



The world is full of mean people, thick skin is necessary, in writing but also in life.     So if you are wanting to be around mean people,  you're going to have to add a few layers.


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 25, 2016)

lwhitehead said:


> I want to be a Heavy Weight Writer, one who will long known after I pass away and works are still being used.




Okay, you know what you want.  Step back for a moment.  Consider where you are at right now.  Point A on the journey.  There is a lot of territory between point A and the ultimate goal.  As with any type of hobby or skill, a little bit of pragmatism is required.  Is it fun, not really, but it lays critical foundations that support the greater whole.  It can be a tough road, discouraging at times, but with patience and effort it pays off.  Literary juggernauts didn't get that way overnight.  They started at the same place we all do, the beginning.

You want to join the ranks of the juggernauts, a commendable goal.  And having read through prior posts, it seems clear that you're frustrated with the process.  Often times we, as writers, can and are our own worst critics, figuratively standing in our own way.  Excuses like it seems hard or I don't have time come readily to hand.  And as writers, we have _all_ done it at some time or another.  To succeed, we have to give up the habits of can't, won't, and don't.  Stephen King's _Carrie _was rejected thirty times, Dr. Seuss's _The Cat in the Hat_ was rejected twenty-seven times.  As a community as whole, we tilt at windmills, so we will get knocked flat numerous times before we get anywhere.  There will be emotions; there will be drama.  This much has always been true.

Personally, I've threatened to wipe my hard drive, not because of something I couldn't get worked out, but because I was just plain mad.  I didn't delete anything, and really felt a bit doltish afterward because I knew I had overreacted.  I come by my drama queen jeans honestly, but knowing that I have them, makes me more cognisant of how to handle them.  

Emotions are a part of writing.  They will pop up at unexpected times, whether their appearance is a boon or a bane can only be determined _after__ward_.  Good writing evokes the emotions of the reader, drawing them deep into the story, the trials of the characters becoming our own as we read.  For many writers, there is a strong emotional element behind the need to write.  It becomes a coping mechanism that allows one to channel the churning, latent energy of emotion into something constructive.

You have your eyes on the prize, excellent, but don't forget to take stock of your immediate surroundings.  Knowing where you are along the way, will help.  Not only with keeping you on track, but also showing you how far you've come.  The first step on any journey is always the most critical and no one can force you to take it.

The road is rough, littered with everything from naysayers to plagiarisers.  I ended up in a battle to recover the rights to my _Star Socks Fox_ villanelles when a student decided she needed them for her senior thesis.  I retained rights and authorship, but the battle was ugly.  Like most bullies, when confronted, she got nasty.  The trolling was vicious, but I'm whole and still writing.  My shell ended up with a few large dings, but it held.

Where am I going with all this?  Well, just that a writer's journey is very similar to that of the Hero's Journey.  Sure, the dragons, obstacles and pitfalls might look different, but they are there in some form.  Be aware of them and don't let them defeat you.  Use what you have, what you know to the best of your ability and if you aren't sure about something _ask_.  To ask and to try, simple tools, yes, but when applied they have the power to move mountains.  (Does it take time, yes, but steady progress is better than no progress or a flash and crash...:thumbl

- D. the T. of P.B.


----------



## J Anfinson (Mar 25, 2016)

lwhitehead said:


> I could never figure that out on forums I'm not knowing how to do so, also I want to write but this one of few forums who are full of Meanies.
> 
> 
> LW



If that forum is really so unsupportive, why keep going back? I wouldn't. I'd find a group I could fit in better with. Actually, that's why I'm at WF.


----------



## bdcharles (Mar 25, 2016)

lwhitehead said:


> But I'm 40 years old I don't have time left to practice my craft, and what writing program should I use on my PC?,



My writing "career", such as it is, started at the age of 40, so that need not be a barrier. Others do it far, far later. Though I had been thinking of phrases and scenes before then.



lwhitehead said:


> I could never figure that out on forums I'm not knowing how to do so, also I want to write but this one of few forums who are full of Meanies.



Hmm, I'm sorry you feel that way. I'm pretty new to the forum but I think I'm pretty nice and easygoing. Mean people don't bother me. They frazzle in the light that I exude  Certainly always happy to help if I can. Pop up some of your writing and we'll see what we can do with it (if it needs anything done, that is)


----------



## Patrick (Mar 25, 2016)

They should also have at least told you that there are loads of authors who "can't write" and yet have a readership all around the world. Simple storytellers like Jeffrey Archer manage to sell more than people with far greater talent. And Jeffrey Archer claims to write for 8 hours a day, and I really don't think he has an artistic bone in his body, but by sheer discipline he churns these stories out that people want to read. That should give some hope to anybody who wants to be a storyteller.

In your case, you won't know how much ability you have until you learn the basics of the craft. I don't know much about Asperger's and how much of a learning disability it is for you, but there are a lot of helpful articles online that teach grammar.


----------



## SilverMoon (Mar 25, 2016)

> I could never figure that out on forums I'm not knowing how to do so, also I want to write but this one of few forums who are full of Meanies.



I have a Meanie, too. Upon my recent return, my first order of business was to put this person on my "Ignore List".

Once you do that, you are not able to read their posts. For all intensive purposes, this person no longer exists in your Writing Home which is here! The best Writing Forum around. Compassionate persons here outweigh the bullies by far! Trust me.

If anyone just even makes you feel "uncomfortable" - example, reading their posts make you feel anxious or simply you don't like hearing what they have to say  - you can also place these persons on your "Ignore List"  


I'm not clear if the Meanie is here but if that person is, let's give this person the boot out of your life! This is how you go about it.


1, Once you "Log In", to the immediate right, you will see "Settings'. Click on this and you will be right where  you need to be. 

2. Scroll down to the box that says "My Settings" In this box you will see "Edit My Ignore List". Click on it.

3. There you will find a box where you type in the "User Name" of this person. 

4. Then click on the little "Check" box. 

5. Scroll way down to the bottom and click on "Save"


Voila! You have rid yourself of the toxic Meanie. I felt so much relief when I did this to rid myself of my Meanie

Remember: "No one will be the bully of me!" 

If you find yourself stumbling a bit you can send me a Private Message and I will help you walk through it.

 Keep Rock'n!  Laurie AKA SilverMoon :moon:


----------



## lwhitehead (Mar 26, 2016)

The problem is that these are normal members of the David Weber forum, they have talent and they have the right to critic other people work. As stated before David Weber who I never met so I don't know the person the only Writer I've met is Creator of the Sharpe series.


LW


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 26, 2016)

lwhitehead said:


> The problem is that these are normal members of the David Weber forum, they have talent and they have the right to critic other people work.
> 
> LW




In all honesty, writing is a discipline of give and take, it is what helps us, as writers, become more rounded.  Critique is the greatest tool we have at our disposal because it allows us to peer through the eyes if the reader, to see as they see.  The fact that writers are willing to provide critique is beneficial, where it becomes an issue is telling the difference between actual critique and baiting.  

True critique is constructive, what works, what doesn't and why.  Baiting is entirely negative without the element of critical thinking, the reason behind the reactions that characterizes real critique.

The links below help to illustrate the difference between good critique and baiting.  Being able to distinguish between the two will help you to identify who is genuinely trying to help and those who are just looking for a reaction.  And as this is the internet, I'm sure there are plenty of both types floating around.  

http://www.writingforums.com/threads/119259-Tips-On-Presenting-Your-Story-For-Online-Critique-(For-new-members-)

http://www.writingforums.com/threads/136262-Crits


Just remember you have just as much right to write as they do to critique.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 26, 2016)

lwhitehead said:


> The problem is that these are normal members of the David Weber forum, they have talent and they have the right to critic other people work. As stated before David Weber who I never met so I don't know the person the only Writer I've met is Creator of the Sharpe series.
> 
> 
> LW



You should never allow pejorative comments on the internet to distract you. Instead, ask the critic what exactly is wrong with your writing. If they can't analyse your work and give you helpful feedback, then you should ask yourself the rhetorical question: what is this person's aim? Why would they seek to discourage an aspiring writer?

I am sure you're familiar with the concept of learning from one's mistakes. But what people often overlook is the fact there are two ways a person can learn from his/her mistakes; they can either recede into their shell and prohibit risk in their writing, or they can grow, assimilating new information and relentlessly stretching themselves. The latter is the sort of character who will make a contribution that is uniquely theirs. Only you can write the things you want to write.


----------



## J Anfinson (Mar 26, 2016)

lwhitehead said:


> The problem is that these are normal members of the David Weber forum, they have talent and they have the right to critic other people work.



And? So do you. Critique their work right back, being honest as you can. Don't be mean, keep it about the work, and try to provide them with the best feedback you can muster up. If they respond negatively to that, then you know all you need to know about that forum and you can move on to somewhere else. If that's how it turns out, let them sit in their little circle patting each other on the back and wish them luck. Because people like that will need it.


----------



## CPMurphy (Mar 26, 2016)

My 22  year old son wanted to design a computer game, i came up with a story and told him it, as i spoke more and more ideas came to my mind, he turned around and said never mind a computer game that would make a fantastic book, i said maybe but i cant write, i thought about it and decided maybe i could come up with the story and have someone else write it for me, so i approached someone i knew who had wrote a few things, he told me not to give my story to anyone as it would never come out as i wanted, write it myself, grammar spelling and so on can all be corrected and learned,  a story in ones imagination is personal and only by you putting that story down in your own words will you become a writer. i still cant write but i have almost wrote my first book


----------



## lwhitehead (Mar 26, 2016)

One of them rewrote what I original posted on the forum much better then I wrote down to show me how bad I was at writing,


LW


----------



## ppsage (Mar 26, 2016)

> One of them rewrote what I original posted on the forum much better then I wrote down *to show me how bad I was at writing*,


 BS. I'm totally betting they did it to help you write better. Rewriting's a lot of work and not often done just to spite an old grouch. But whatever. If it was much better, then you learned something. Say thank you.


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 26, 2016)

lwhitehead said:


> One of them rewrote what I original posted on the forum much better then I wrote down to show me how bad I was at writing,




Without context things like that are hard to construe, but ppsage makes a valid point in saying the rewriting is _a lot_ of work.  And most folks are not going to take that much time just to illustrate how poor someone else's writing may or may not be.  Critique is constructive, often demonstrating how things can be done more efficiently.  They are not designed to be a personal affront.


----------



## Monaque (Mar 27, 2016)

Well, I`ve just spent the past few minutes reading the encouraging words of the people here, trying to help you. That in itself should give you an idea about the type of people frequenting the forum here, and maybe why you should come here a little more. I`ve never heard of the other forum, so know nothing about it or the people on it, but if you are finding it hard there then go somewhere where you _can_ grow.
You`re worried about being 40? Heck, I`m coming up to my fiftieth year and have just finished my first full length novel (ok, the first full length one I`m reasonably happy with), so if I can do it anyone can.
And you _can_ do it.
They say you can`t teach an old dog new tricks, hey I get up _knowing_ I`m going to at least learn something new today, I do that every day. And I know I`ll be learning something new every day for the rest of my life. I know it must be hard with Aspergers, but I know painters with no arms who learn to paint with their feet. 
Start with your few words, and *keep writing!
*
You _*can*_ do it!


----------



## lwhitehead (Mar 27, 2016)

I've shelved my American Civil War as a Space Opera, now after watching remake of Star Trek I would like to create a 1970's Space Sci Fi Fiction novel series, a man from 1970's Earth is kidnapped by Alien Criminals and know is in Outer Space very far from Earth working for the group that arrested the Criminals and patrolling Space that he now in.


LW


----------

